# Adverts on the forum



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If i wanted to buy something from ebay - id log on and buy it. I dont need it thust in my face.
Do we really need all this crap? it adds nothing to the forum.

if people want to know how to stop it popping up pm me.

:evil:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Do we really need all this crap? it adds nothing to the forum.


In a word, yes. I don't know why you feel the need to go off on a tirade about the same thing once every few months?!? It's not like these ads are intrusive either, one at the top and one at the bottom. Other forums place them inside posts and threads, but we refrain from doing that as it ruins the user experience.

We are paid per impression (a few pence for every trhousand times an add is served), so by blocking them they are not being shown and we in turn lose money which is vital to keep the site running (bandwidth costs alone cost a fortune when you are serving millions of pages a month!). If everybody blocked these ads as you are suggestings we would get no revenue from banner ads and we would have to try and support the forum in other ways.

Yes it's a free world, but I've always taken the view that helping support FREE communities that you are active on and enjoy on a daily basis can never do any harm.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's hardly a tirade and ive only ever mentioned it once before :wink: 
I will sit here and press f5 for the next 20mins to do my bit then


----------

